# Garden hose attached to irrigation pump



## sotzorush (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I have a Goulds Irri-gator GT15 pump that pulls lake water for irrigation. It was installed when I recently bought the house. The output side of pump has the normal PVC config that goes to the sprinkler valves controlled by a Hunter system with pump relay switch...except at the first 90 degree turn out of the pump, the previous owner installed a garden hose spigot.

The problem is that there isn't a manual switch to turn on the pump so that I can direct water to the garden hose. The only thing that will turn the pump on is the relay switch from the Hunter control box. And even when the relay switch turns on the pump, the only place water goes is to the sprinklers - nothing comes out of the hose. The hose would be ideal for watering hanging plants that are in the oak trees.

Any thoughts on how I can get the water to be direct to the hose spigot?

Many thanks
Joel


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is no manual bypass at the pump to run it without the relay? The other option will be to place a on/off switch with a second relay that you could force the pump to run.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Post up a picture of the pump setup, for us to have a better understanding.


----------



## richmoney (Sep 3, 2018)

It sounds like you are on what is called a "Pump Start Relay" wired to a switch. You could possibly install it on a pressure switch. Which is how most pumps are configured. When the pressure on the pump drops below a certain level the pump will kick on until the cut off pressure is reached


----------



## sotzorush (Sep 3, 2018)

There isn't a manual bypass that I can find so I may need to install one. Here is a picture of the pump config.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That top hose connection could be to prime the system.


----------



## sotzorush (Sep 3, 2018)

G-man...would that mean the system shouldn't come on unless the spigot valve is turned on (i.e., priming could only happen with the valve open)?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I was not clear. An explanation of why there is a spigot there could be to prime the system. Some pumps will not be able to draw water unless the pipe / propeller have water. Someone could use that to connect city water or a tank to prime the system.

Going back to your desire. There is an electrical box for the pump. My guess is there is a relay there to turn the pump on. You should be able to add a switch to force the pump on.


----------

